# is it normal to have irregular periods after weaning and are pregnancy tests accurate



## lovingabby (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,
My daughter weaned after 2 years of breastfeeding. I was regular with my periods for 18 months of that. It has been a little over a month and I have not started my period and I was supposed to start yesterday. I took a test and it showed I was not pregnant. I would not mind waiting but I have come down with a bad case of a headache and stomach bug and would like to take medicine if I am not pregnant. Any suggestions on how accurate the tests are after just weaning? And is it normal to be irregular after weaning? Thanks


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Heh, I kept having negative home pregnancy tests until I was well into 9th week of my pregnancy. I think sometimes they don't detect things very well early on.

However, being sick can delay your period too. Hard to tell. This is yet another one of those 'everybody is different' cases.








I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

The tests don't have any more or less accuracy because of weaning. I agree with QS, sickness can change your cycle. Tests are pretty darn accurate but it could be a false negative, usually you would get a positive at this point but not always. I took a test the day I was supposed to miss my period last year that was negative, when I tested again 4 days later it was positive (same brand of test). You can always get a blood test at your health care provider.


----------

